# why are there so many angry people with steinhart?



## seikosamurai (Feb 24, 2010)

i asked my friend about the brand...

he called it a tribute or homage brand.


it seems that the attitude from people on the internet is divided between

1. people who thinks it is a homage brand

2. people who rather save the money and get a homage look watch...


either way, i don't understand why it is so nasty...


if someone wants to sink us$8k into a watch because he/she can afford to, sure.

why rant on someone's choice who decide to do the same for less, even if it's homage?

people with preference to spend less money on a "skin/surface" design has the same rights to the benefits of design because i like to think, we try to make things democratic and accessible to everyone else...

and...

i think there's more respect in one wearing a watch that is like a steinhart ocean 44 than one wearing a fake rolex...

someone wearing a watch that is not branded as a counterfeit is enjoying the design / consuming experience for less...

someone who owns the company who does the above, is laughing his way to the bank because he has the bullocks to take such a measured risk.


i wish people would live and let live.


some want to sink us$8k onto a watch, because to them, us$8k is like a $50 bill to them.

good for them.


some want to sink us$8k onto a watch and in reality, cry and rant if it takes it's first scratch... etc.

they have not realised the watch owned them the day they purchased it...


some want to sink us$500 onto a watch and use it as a beater... and probably chose that watch because it looks the same / similar as the us$8k...

pretty rational choice ... if you ask me, if we were all blind to the brands that they stick on the watch.


none is right nor wrong...

just personal preference.


i wish this message gets spread around more widely...


----------



## seikosamurai (Feb 24, 2010)

i was looking to buy the Hamilton jazzmaster maestro cause it's got the day date function.

but... it's us$1250... in that range.

and honestly, i am not about to worry about scratching my watch because it costed quite abit...

that's why i like to sink the money in the steinhart ocean 44mm...

us$500 for a beater watch... i don't mind.

looks more modern than the seiko sumo with sapphire and non tapered bracelet and a wicked modern blue lume at 44mm...


----------



## graymadder (Jul 19, 2010)

Buy what makes YOU happy. Don't worry what other people think. What are the odds of actually running into someone who's heard of Steinhart? I never have. If I run into someone who knows what an automatic watch is I am actually surprised and when I do the only brands they usually mention are Omega or Rolex.

I don't understand the negativity towards Steinhart either. They make a great product at excellent prices. I love my Vintage Red. My next one will be a Vintage GMT once I gather the funds. What about MKII? Most of their watches are homages and they are not cheap. MKII LRRP is over a grand compared to $500 for the Vintage GMT. I would never call MKII nothing but a homage company nor would I say that about Steinhart. Please people don't think I am saying anything negative about MKII. They both fill a need otherwise they wouldn't be in business. People hate way too much. If you can afford to spend 10k on a watch by all means go ahead. Personally, I can't justify spending that much money on a watch. It's hard for me to justify spending the 300-500 on the watches I currently own, but I buy what fits in my budget.


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

seikosamurai & all lets be clear, this isn't a Steinhart only phenomenon & there certainly isn't any more angry with Steinhart comparitively with other brands.

Everyone has an opinion & some of those opinions are based on brand or category snobery. Who designed it, who released it first, who engineered the complication first etc etc etc......

I am generally a forgiving, down to earth guy & without question value the opinion of others. It doesn't bother me in the slightest if someone walks around with a $200 Panerai rip off on their wrist simply because in the greater scheme of my day it is nothing. If it works for them & they are not hurting anyone then so be it. What matters to me is that when I wear my Panerai I enjoy wearing it & enjoy the history, design & nothing changes that. When I wear my Steinharts I actually enjoy wearing them more as I know about the company, I know the owner & I know his passion & that is important. 

My watches are my thing & other peoples watches are their thing. To me anyone that spends time on 'mine V's yours' is doing nothing but trying to cause friction to a situation where there isn't any. 

Steinhart, they are simply not a homage brand & those that do nothing than talk this way are being a little narrow minded. Many just like me see the brand for what it is not what some wish it wasn't. Great quality swiss made watches, predominately designed in house (not selected from some brochure) & priced fairly & this is the point, priced fairly. No pretence, no brand positioning just honest good quality swiss watches using swiss made parts from an honest passionate company. 

No question there are many jealous people out there & many are jealous at Steinharts remarkable popularity for such a young brand. Infact, this year is Steinharts 10th Anniversay year.

Don't worry about other peoples negative opinions seikosamurai. Enjoy Steinhart & for that matter, enjoy every watch. 

:-!


----------



## fluppyboy (May 24, 2009)

I don't have a problem with Steinhart. I just wish they made some watches that are of a more reasonable size - their Fliegers look ridiculous on me (at 44mm). I wish there was a 42mm option, at the very least. Because right now, I only wish I could buy them. 

P.S. EVERYONE has copied Rolex in the past, present, and they will keep doing it in the future. Get over it, folks! I buy watches for myself, no one else! I'd never buy a Steinhart to pretend that I have a Rolex, but I did buy an Ocean 1. Why? Because I liked the way it looks. Yes, it borrows certain design elements from Rolex, but show me a watch that does not borrow elements from iconic watches designed by one of the major brands, and it will be one ugly watch! There are only so many things that you can do with a watch dial and case, and only some of those things combined look good. Simple as that.


----------



## seikosamurai (Feb 24, 2010)

fluppyboy said:


> I don't have a problem with Steinhart. I just wish they made some watches that are of a more reasonable size - their Fliegers look ridiculous on me (at 44mm). I wish there was a 42mm option, at the very least. Because right now, I only wish I could buy them.
> 
> P.S. EVERYONE has copied Rolex in the past, present, and they will keep doing it in the future. Get over it, folks! I buy watches for myself, no one else! I'd never buy a Steinhart to pretend that I have a Rolex, but I did buy an Ocean 1. Why? Because I liked the way it looks. Yes, it borrows certain design elements from Rolex, but show me a watch that does not borrow elements from iconic watches designed by one of the major brands, and it will be one ugly watch! There are only so many things that you can do with a watch dial and case, and only some of those things combined look good. Simple as that.


i agree.

that is why one can't patent aesthetics...

that said, iconic products have hit the sweet spot for fusing form and function to create a positive impression.

I don't see why that's a sin if it's duplicated... just like tee-shirts... it's easy to wear, cheap to produce and pretty much penetrated most cultures and societies connected to the global market.

in the modern world that is highly connected, the only sin i see is if one tries to pass off as another company's brand to command the price which the established brand was commanding.

thanks for the info that steinhart is 10 years old... i just chanced upon the ocean 44mm on WUS and did not know they had such a long history already.

actually, I was looking for a watch that was more than seiko sumo. ( minus Grand Seiko, they are like the Rolex of accuracy and I think few can dispute that... )

unfortunately, not many watches have a similar minimalist look like the rolex sea dweller, seiko sumo... at 44mm...

but i was very reluctant about seiko sumo as i was saddened by it's non sapphire glass front and i really like to own one without crossing the us$500 region, and seiko sumo's tapering bracelet is too retro for me.

so all in all, i am glad i was nesting at orient's forum, which is the Omega for affordable watches to me, and a forum member asked for opinions on Orient or Steinhart ocean 44mm.

nice to know that there's many people around who appreciate Steinhart's market positioning and in giving us the first sweet-spot to a "full" watch in my opinion.

cheers.


----------



## fluppyboy (May 24, 2009)

One other thing I'd like to say about Steinhart - If all they did was imitate, maybe I could see what some people's complaints are about. But they don't. They have plenty of their own original designs, and it's not like they try to pass off their watches as Rolexes. Not only do they produce their own designs, but they bring plenty to the party: they use quality parts and components in each watch they make, and they make some pretty impressive timepieces! They don't charge Rolex prices either, unless you're thinking of Rolex in the '80s... ;-)


----------



## GriffonSec (Mar 22, 2011)

Not Homage:










Honestly, this is the first I've heard of the possibility of a larger (largish?) group of people who don't care for Steinhart, or consider them sub-par. But then, I'm not on tons of various watch forums either.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

i don't know how may People are Angey out there. but that's their Problem.

the way i see Their Anger is because They're Jealous of Steinhart Success. but they're also so Blind not to SEE Steinhart Own Design.

WHY People don't get Angey with SEIKO and a Bunch of Other Brands that make a Homage Rolex. and WHY they're not Angry with many Brands that make the B-Uhr Style Watches ????!!!!!! 

you see where i'm getting at ?! and Hope this Thread won't Drag Forever cause some Haters would love to see that happening.!

Cheers
Tony


----------



## BigSeikoFan (Feb 15, 2010)

I was going to throw in my 2 cents on this, but I could not have said it any better than Riker did. He nailed it on EVERY point. Well done, bud!


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

Riker said:


> It doesn't bother me in the slightest if someone walks around with a $200 Panerai rip off on their wrist simply because in the greater scheme of my day it is nothing. If it works for them & they are not hurting anyone then so be it. What matters to me is that when I wear my Panerai I enjoy wearing it & enjoy the history, design & nothing changes that. When I wear my Steinharts I actually enjoy wearing them more as I know about the company, I know the owner & I know his passion & that is important.


Totally Agree with you.
There is absolutely Nothing to be Furious about to see someone wearing a 200 $ knock off.

and it's alo the SAME thing for me when i wear Various Watches of Different Values. they ALL Feel Great, and even More so with the Steinhart Watches !!. :-! cause i somehow Feel more Connected the the Company.


----------



## Cambio (Oct 8, 2010)

I guess if you only know Steinhart from the Ocean series of watches, I can see that you would think their watches are merely "homages" (the polite way of putting that). Personally, I think a nice watch is a nice watch, though I don't care for ones that say they're one thing and are actually another, i.e. fakes.

My own preferences run to something a little different - I only own three "good" watches - a Tissot automatic and two Steinharts: the Proteus and the LSE. I wear my LSE almost daily, and someone notices it (at 47mm, it's hard to miss) about once a week. No one will ever mistake it for a Rolex, Hublot or B&R, and I proudly tell them that it was made in a garage by a guy named "Gunther".

I think there's quite a market for finely-made well-designed watches at reasonable prices, and I wish Steinhart would do more in this regards (I recently wrote to Herr Steinhart asking about putting a premium movement in the Aviation pink gold, but got no response - maybe I'll try again).

adam


----------



## va812 (May 31, 2011)

seikosamurai said:


> i think there's more respect in one wearing a watch that is like a steinhart ocean 44 than one wearing a fake rolex...


Wearing a "fake" something because you like it is one thing, passing it off as the "real" thing just makes the person look kinda sad & pathetic. As Riker said, whatever floats someone's boat, lol :roll:

For me, it's the superior value for money that Steinhart watches represent. The icing on the cake is that they look damn good, too!


----------



## richc1958 (Nov 21, 2010)

Riker said:


> seikosamurai & all lets be clear, this isn't a Steinhart only phenomenon & there certainly isn't any more angry with Steinhart comparitively with other brands.
> 
> Everyone has an opinion & some of those opinions are based on brand or category snobery. Who designed it, who released it first, who engineered the complication first etc etc etc......
> 
> ...


Well said James...


----------



## BlueViper (Jun 9, 2009)

People who buy into a "brand image" are sheeple. They base their own happiness on what other people think....:roll:

I buy what I like and if someone does not like it then I really don't care.


----------



## por44 (Dec 21, 2007)

From what I read the *+* feelings greatly out number the *- *ones.

If you were talking about Steinhart's paternal twin Debaufre, I'd have to agree - that do get beat up. (I'm really not clear why)


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

For those participating in this thread, the discussion of fake or replica watches is not permitted in WUS. A few posts here have been taking liberties with this rule. I'd prefer not to edit posts or close this thread, so please respect the rules.

Other than that, does this dead horse of Steinhart vs. Rolex really needed to be kicked around the block again? This subject has been exhaustively dealt with already in this forum. I'd suggest the OP do a search and read one of the other threads on the subject. He will quickly find out that the consensus here is predominantly positive in favour of Steinhart. And no, I'm not trying to rain on anyone's parade; I just know from experience that this particular subject will continue without resolution and will eventually deteriorate to the point that it will need moderation.


----------



## delco714 (Nov 30, 2010)

In my opinion, it's 2011, so I am happy when I see any person wearing any watch at all. Damn cellular phones..


----------



## seikosamurai (Feb 24, 2010)

delco714 said:


> In my opinion, it's 2011, so I am happy when I see any person wearing any watch at all. Damn cellular phones..


that's true.

another friend of mine prefers to read time from the cell phone.

but... reading time off one's wrist, in a flick of a motion, remains the fastest way to tell time... until we figure out someway to install time into our eyesight...


----------



## whynotnow? (Jan 17, 2011)

The internet amplification effect. I love mine. It keeps time well within COSC standards. Steinhart honored their warranty and even allowed me to select a different crystal in exchange on my Ocean One Vintage. I love the watch. I've owned Rolex and this one has the same wrist presence, imho.


----------



## stilo (Aug 11, 2009)

Mercedes Benz invented the automobile, does that mean that every other brand that came after 1886 was a knock off Merc?? Fact is, patent laws state that as long as there is at least 15% variation in design, the so called "knock off" is a completely different design. 

How do you like them apples, haters??


----------



## seikosamurai (Feb 24, 2010)

MMMorish said:


> Mercedes Benz invented the automobile, does that mean that every other brand that came after 1886 was a knock off Merc?? Fact is, patent laws state that as long as there is at least 15% variation in design, the so called "knock off" is a completely different design.
> 
> How do you like them apples, haters??


exactly...

and one can only own a patent for a certain period of time... even if you want to keep renewing the patent you own, you can't.

novel inventions are granted to patent owners for a certain period of time only... and then, it's to be shared to the rest of humanity for public good.

that where, we don't all stay in the cave all the time, because someone patented the construction of a brick and mortar house.



that's where i don't see the big woo-haa about sharing iconic design elements too...

designs are meant to be accessible to the mass, and thus, it possess a democratic spirit to reach as many people as possible over time. Not the other way round. At least, in the eyes of public good, where we assume that the basis of humanity is good.


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

And whose design did Rolex knock off - you know, the one with the round dial, 12 hour markers and hour, minute and second hand?

At the end of the day it's a specious argument....

Just my $0.02c worth

Kevin


----------



## Bongo Boy (Apr 21, 2011)

I definitely don't want to beat a dead horse, and I'm completely new to the enjoyment of watches. But to me, based only on my experience browsing web sites such as this one, there's a distinct difference between 'homage' and 'knock-off'. There seems to be some lack of distinction made throughout this thread. So, I'm expressing my opinion of what these terms mean, and not trying to change anyone's mind about any particular watch brand or the practice of copying a branded product.

The way I see it, to call a watch or even an entire brand a 'homage' may or not be a negative comment, but just on the face of it, I don't take it to be negative at all. It suggests borrowing design elements to recreate the spirit, and while often the product may be priced lower than the watch to which it pays homage, there are many cases where I think that's not true--if we take hard-to-find, out-of-production and highly-sought-after prize antiques out of the equation. For example, the Precista brand is 'homage' all the way by clearly-stated intent...and the price, quality and features of those homage watches is with little question far higher than the watches to which the brand pays homage.

'Knock-off' means, to me, a copy intended in every aspect to be as close a clone to a brand as possible, for that purpose. While many such products may be of good or even high quality, the intent is to make a copy at a lower price that that which is copied.

So, again just IMO, these are two completely different things.

In any case, I've only begun researching the Steinhart product line in the last 24 hours--but I have to say I was immediately impressed with the apparent or cosmetic aspects of their line, and impressed that it makes use of common movements that are used in many watches of comparable or higher price. So, at least based on my limited knowledge, so far it seems to be a better-than-average watch. That they offer models styled a lot like others costing far more means just about nothing at all to me...practical, attractive and popular styling sticks around (for about as long as there have been wrist watches, near as I can tell).

I say base your choice on what matters to you. If you know folks who feel Steinhart is a 'knock-off' brand and something less than what you should wear, maybe you'd feel uncomfortable with such a watch. That's okay if how they feel is important to you.


----------



## Bongo Boy (Apr 21, 2011)

I also wanted to say that I think very few folks, in any field of interest, have much idea at all about how things are made, what constitutes good quality vs poor quality, how materials differ in their suitability for an application, or how much of anything actually works. So, I believe by far _most_ folks generally equate quality with brand recognition (if it's advertised a lot, advertised in glossy expensive magazines with glossy expensive things or is owned by glossy expensive people), and with price. They have little else to go on...if everyone knows a name in a positive context, they assume higher quality. If it's very expensive, same goes.


----------



## seikosamurai (Feb 24, 2010)

reminds me of a double blind test that a research group did...

in a survey where no brands were shown... people went for the sweetspot product...


rationally, we go for the sweetspot item of price vs performance...

of course, we know that humans are not rational...

once we flood it with logos, we want to be associated with the brand identity that the brand eludes.


----------



## Apolloman (Jun 9, 2011)

Not just watches but you can see on cars or anything. But back to the Steinhart watches, unless you buy the watch for its name like rolex then you pay for its name. If I can wear a watch that has the same looks, high quality and made in Switzerland then why would I have to spend thousands on a Rolex!? I had a GMT with a coke bezel that I sold. It is now up to 6K+ to buy one because of its discontinuation. Now I can have the same watch for much less. I bought it, waiting for it to arrive!


----------



## Bongo Boy (Apr 21, 2011)

seikosamurai said:


> ...we want to be associated with the brand identity that the brand eludes.


The definition, importance and value of a brand...all in a single sentence and more than good enough for 99.9% of us. Nicely done!


----------



## snowman40 (May 12, 2013)

Oh no, not ANOTHER Rolex fake!!!!!










M


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Wow ten years.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

bigclive2011 said:


> Wow ten years.


Indicates a couple of things, imo...1)folks use this forum for their research, and 2)some folks are hard line Steiny haters..


----------



## Chris-John (Mar 24, 2011)

The Steinhart GMT Vintage is better looking than the current R*l*x Explorer II. The Steinhart "Daytona" is better looking than the current R*l*x Daytona.

Oh... and you can buy them, unlike R*l*x which is always out of stock. F*ck R*l*x.


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

I really like my Steinflake.
But to be honest, if Tudor were to release a blue 39mm submariner with snowflake index, I'd probably go for that one instead.

I'm tolerant towards reproductions of watches that are no longer in production by the originator. I like the look, but I don't do vintage.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Thunder1 said:


> Indicates a couple of things, imo...1)folks use this forum for their research, and 2)some folks are hard line Steiny haters..


Yep hating for 10 years is proper hate!!


----------



## Melissakis (Nov 23, 2012)

People are angry because Steinhart produce too many Rolex sub "Homages", "Knock-offs". call them what you want. What these haters fail to notice is the fact that demand dictates supply. If customers want watches that look like Sub, GMT master, Black bay etc., Steinhart has no other choice but to produce them. Steinhart has a wide variety of original designs, but what can they do, if people keep asking for Homages? Their profit margin seems narrow and the only way to survive is large volume sales.


----------



## Bizcut1 (Jan 1, 2014)

whynotnow? said:


> The internet amplification effect. I love mine. It keeps time well within COSC standards. Steinhart honored their warranty and even allowed me to select a different crystal in exchange on my Ocean One Vintage. I love the watch. I've owned Rolex and this one has the same wrist presence, imho.


Maybe from a 100 - 200 feet away.

Maybe.


----------



## chippewa (Mar 31, 2017)

seikosamurai said:


> i asked my friend about the brand...
> 
> he called it a tribute or homage brand.
> 
> ...


_"they have not realised the watch owned them the day they purchased it... "_
I know this an old post, but it was absolutely awesome to read your line!


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

chippewa said:


> _"they have not realised the watch owned them the day they purchased it... "_
> I know this an old post, but it was absolutely awesome to read your line!


+1...


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

I'd never give Rolex my business.


----------



## Russell44 (Mar 6, 2019)

Reason why I went with Steinhart.
1. I can't afford a Rolex.


----------



## at2011 (Jan 23, 2011)

Because it replaces a Rolex nicely 









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## roscoe67 (Apr 9, 2020)

I agree that the Ocean One is a better looking watch than the Explorer 2. It doesn't have the same juice with the chest-puffing crowd, and Steinhart doesn't have the same 'history', but it is a sharp watch and has 300 meter water resistance. On a nice band it wouldn't look anything like an Explorer 2. I wish it were 39mm.


----------



## SGNG63 (Mar 20, 2019)

Apart form the other brands that I have at a higher cost...I found myslef wearing my Steinharts very often....they are built well....I do just about everything with them and take a beating and dont think about this scratch or that scratch...after all they are a tool watch meant to be worn


----------



## EAT 2824 (Jan 18, 2008)

Did Debaufré die?

Sent from my SM-G781U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## orpheo (Jun 6, 2010)

I have no major ssues with Steinhart; their movements are solid (ETA for sure, I believe I have seen a Unitas and a Sellita now and then too?). The only thing I don't like is that they never stick to the landing in the details in the watches that I find interesting. 


Bronze or titanium case, but a steel back. Really?
Abysmal WR, not even suitable for doing the dishes or a shower. Really?

Doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

orpheo said:


> I have no major ssues with Steinhart; their movements are solid (ETA for sure, I believe I have seen a Unitas and a Sellita now and then too?). The only thing I don't like is that they never stick to the landing in the details in the watches that I find interesting.
> 
> 
> Bronze or titanium case, but a steel back. Really?
> ...


Well, I've 20 or so Steinys in my collection..all are some kind of Ocean 39 or Ocean 1(42mm) divers..they all sport 300 meters of water resistance..and I've 2 bronze Chris Wards & 3 bronze Glycine Combats..all sport SS backs, so that is us just a common attribute in the business..


----------



## orpheo (Jun 6, 2010)

Thunder1 said:


> Well, I've 20 or so Steinys in my collection..all are some kind of Ocean 39 or Ocean 1(42mm) divers..they all sport 300 meters of water resistance..and I've 2 bronze Chris Wards & 3 bronze Glycine Combats..all sport SS backs, so that is us just a common attribute in the business..


There are bronze cases with bronze casebacks out there, but even then: the titanium cases also get a steel caseback. Such a shame.

About the WR. These are the ones I find interesting.





__





STEINHART Nav B-Uhr 47 Titan B-Type Central Second


Handwinding Pilot Watch ✓ swiss made ✓ ST3 Premium ✓ 47mm stainless steel ✓ bezel titanium satined ✓ Buy now at Steinhartwatches.de




www.steinhartwatches.de









__





Marine Chronograph Bronze Premium Römisch with white dial automatic | Marine Watch Steinhart Watches


Get the Steinhart Watches Marine Chronograph Bronze Premium Römisch with a beautiful premium dial in white.




www.steinhartwatches.de









__





STEINHART Flighttimer vintage black | Chronograph


Automatic Chronograph ✓ Swiss Made ✓ ETA Valjoux 7750 Elaboré Premium ✓ 44mm stainless steel ✓ black tachymeter ✓ Buy now at Steinhartwatches.de




www.steinhartwatches.de





Even with the screw down crown, 5atm (with the disclaimer no swimming or shower). Abysmal.


----------



## Melissakis (Nov 23, 2012)

orpheo said:


> I have no major ssues with Steinhart; their movements are solid (ETA for sure, I believe I have seen a Unitas and a Sellita now and then too?). The only thing I don't like is that they never stick to the landing in the details in the watches that I find interesting.
> 
> 
> Bronze or titanium case, but a steel back. Really?
> ...


My Nav.B-Uhr dual time titanium also has a steel case back. I consider it more of a feature, it looks nice with the aftermarket brushed steel butterfly clasp I use.










As for the water resistance, I guess they prefer to be safe than sorry. Who would swim or shower with a flieger anyway?


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

I think Steinhart makes some of the best value watches under $1k. Regardless of what you think of their designs.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

I had 2 steinharts, an Ocean One - submariner homage. Thought it was a great watch. Second was a bronze 44mm pilot. Another great watch. 

Only once did I hear "hey is that a ro...oh..." lol

But yes, I think homages have their place. You like the style but can't afford the original or maybe you're rough on your stuff and want a watch that can take a beating AND look nice or maybe you're not sure about a style and want to test things out first. 

Whatever it is, homages are here to stay and you can do a lot worse than Steinhart.


----------



## spikesdogs48 (11 mo ago)

I own hundreds of watches including some really nice ones. I have 2 steinharts and I love the quality.my ocean one vintage is in my top 20 favorites. Value pisses arrogant people off. Steinharts is the best overall value in mechanical watches... Period.


----------



## Rollan (Oct 2, 2021)

I compare Steinhart to a Beck 550 Spyder. Most of us can’t afford a real Porsche 550 Spyder. Even so, to daily drive one would be really hard to maintain. Companies like Beck and Vintage Motorcars create really amazing replicas of 550 Spyders and Speedsters for a reasonable price. Since the vintage Submariners we adore are in the same level of reality, we choose the finest replicas available to us. To me Steinhart checks all the boxes. Besides, aren’t most watches homages to the Submariner anyway?


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

Rollan said:


> Besides, aren’t most watches homages to the Submariner anyway?
> View attachment 16450348


Cries in Blancpain.


----------



## Rollan (Oct 2, 2021)

James_ said:


> Cries in Blancpain.


OK, Sub and the Fifty Fathoms. My apologies.


----------



## Ricktock (10 mo ago)

Russell44 said:


> Reason why I went with Steinhart.
> 1. I can't afford a Rolex.


Honest post to this thread. If any individual desires to purchase based on what is affordable and within their means. I call that wisdom. I have owned many brands through out the years and I now buy for what grabs my attention, build quality and longevity. Those over hyped & inflated symbols no longer have their grip in my bank account. Enjoy your Stienhart and any other you aquire.


----------



## ASX (Apr 13, 2018)

I mean I have a rolex GMT master 2, and I don't particulary feel safe wearing it around London.... So I bought a Steinhart as my daily


----------



## mascherani (Apr 16, 2017)

after what Tudor just did with that Explorer II homage... and even Omega with that Swatchmaster... just leave Steinhart alone, please.
great great watches!

Enviado do meu Mi Note 10 através do Tapatalk


----------



## 03hemi (Dec 30, 2021)

Steinhart? Isn't that the watch that's advertised in the back of the "Sky-Mall" magazine on airplanes?


----------



## bjshov8 (Dec 18, 2008)

I currently own 2 of them and I really like them. I've owned 2 others in the past and sometimes I wish I had them back (actually 1 was Debaufre).
I have mixed feelings about homages. I have no problem with them but I have mixed feelings about wearing them so someone doesn't think I'm wearing a Rolex. So my current Steinharts are an Ocean Black on a navy blue ZULU strap, and a Pepsi GMT on oyster bracelet. The ones that I've owned seemed like high quality watches but the thing I like most is the 42mm size. I wouldn't mind finding a Steinhart 500 Ti since it isn't a homage and it has a very legible dial which is another feature I really appreciate. Unfortunately Steinhart has really moved up the price scale and almost priced themselves out of my market.


----------



## pIonEerOFtHeNiLe (Jul 12, 2013)

i don't know what it is but i just cannot warm up to the brand. i like swiss micros as well.


----------



## Fahoo Forays (Feb 12, 2021)

ASX said:


> I mean I have a rolex GMT master 2, and I don't particulary feel safe wearing it around London.... So I bought a Steinhart as my daily


Why not wear something that isn't an homage, so the potential robber leaves you alone to begin with?


----------



## ASX (Apr 13, 2018)

Fahoo Forays said:


> Why not wear something that isn't an homage, so the potential robber leaves you alone to begin with?


Nothing else really exists that fits the style I like, that is of comparable quality for the price point. You really cannot beat a Steinhart diver for the money! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fahoo Forays (Feb 12, 2021)

mascherani said:


> after what Tudor just did with that Explorer II homage... and even Omega with that Swatchmaster... just leave Steinhart alone, please.
> great great watches!
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi Note 10 através do Tapatalk


Tudor is owned by Rolex. Their watches are legit, not homages. And even there, there are enough design differences for it not to be slagged as an homage.


----------



## Fahoo Forays (Feb 12, 2021)

ASX said:


> Nothing else really exists that fits the style I like, that is of comparable quality for the price point. You really cannot beat a Steinhart diver for the money!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you're not concerned about getting injured or killed during the robbery, why not insure the real Rolex for replacement value and skip the whole homage thing?


----------



## ASX (Apr 13, 2018)

Fahoo Forays said:


> If you're not concerned about getting injured or killed during the robbery, why not insure the real Rolex for replacement value and skip the whole homage thing?


Anyone who is out to steal Rolexes would be able to tell the difference from afar. When was the last time you heard of someone getting mugged for a Steinhart? 

My Rolex is insured for the replacement value. But what you are failing to consider is the fact that the price continues to rise. It’s just easier to wear a cheaper watch in unsavoury places and situations. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fahoo Forays (Feb 12, 2021)

ASX said:


> Anyone who is out to steal Rolexes would be able to tell the difference from afar.


I have my doubts about that. Steinhart's existence is pretty much based on looking as much like some Rolex or another. 

If I ever own a watch worthy of a robber's attention, I'll avoid wearing its homages in dodgy areas, too, just in case...



> When was the last time you heard of someone getting mugged for a Steinhart?


I don't know, but I'm not gonna be the first. The guy who robs me in a dodgy area of town will do so because a Vostok is what he wanted, not because he thought he saw a Rolex



> My Rolex is insured for the replacement value. But what you are failing to consider is the fact that the price continues to rise. It’s just easier to wear a cheaper watch in unsavoury places and situations.


I get that. We disagree on what attracts a robber is all.


----------



## BladeRunner684 (Apr 30, 2015)

Why are you so concerned about what brand watch people wear and the reason they wear it? I think that’s what this whole thread is about. 
People who get overly annoyed with Steinhart because they make a watch that looks like a high dollar luxury piece.
Why not be upset with citizen, or seiko, or timex for that matter because they all have made watches that resemble a sub. The difference being that Steinhart take the time to refine their design, make them capable of 300m, and make them run on Swiss movements without costing an arm and a leg. 

I’ve owned a Seamaster Pro and I loved it. Ended up selling it because my life priorities changed. Now I wear a Steinhart Marine black and I love it too. I know it’s not an Omega or Rolex, but that’s OK because I enjoy how it looks.


----------



## My3Sons (9 mo ago)

I think you can find a few contrarians for anything but I'll guess that 95% of people are either fine with a well done homage watch or give it zero thought. It's also easy to be a contrarian behind the wall of anonymity. I'm skeptical anyone has ever expressed a truly negative opinion to someone wearing a Steinhart face to face.


----------



## Fahoo Forays (Feb 12, 2021)

My3Sons said:


> I think you can find a few contrarians for anything but I'll guess that 95% of people are either fine with a well done homage watch or give it zero thought. It's also easy to be a contrarian behind the wall of anonymity.


Please don't think it's about being a contrarian. 

It's not like it takes a lot of individuality to keep a watch from being an homage. Just change enough things that the discerning WIS isn't immediately reminded of another brand. Adjustments to Bezel font/color/lume, lume color, hands, markers and placement, date window and placement, case design, bracelet design... the stuff more responsible microbrands do every day to distinguish their products from homages.



> I'm skeptical anyone has ever expressed a truly negative opinion to someone wearing a Steinhart face to face.


That would be unkind. Why bash what someone's already bought? This isn't a thread started by someone showing off their new Steinhart Submariner knockoff, where people would have a responsibility to be PC. It's a general Steinhart thread.


----------



## litespud (Nov 15, 2018)

Fahoo Forays said:


> Please don't think it's about being a contrarian.
> 
> It's not like it takes a lot of individuality to keep a watch from being an homage. Just change enough things that the discerning WIS isn't immediately reminded of another brand. Adjustments to Bezel font/color/lume, lume color, hands, markers and placement, date window and placement, case design, bracelet design... the stuff more responsible microbrands do every day to distinguish their products from homages.
> 
> ...


Damn, now I have to worry about appeasing "the discerning WIS".....


----------



## Fahoo Forays (Feb 12, 2021)

It would make more sense to join a watch enthusiast site if you wanted to learn from the people who know more about watches than you do. I am probably not one of those people, FWIW. Why register here at all if to praise watches whose claim to fame is looking exactly like a more expensive brand?

Anyhow... you don't have to worry about appeasing anyone. Enjoy that homage- I'm outa here.


----------



## jml9689 (10 mo ago)

BladeRunner684 said:


> Why not be upset with citizen, or seiko, or timex for that matter because they all have made watches that resemble a sub. The difference being that Steinhart take the time to refine their design, make them capable of 300m, and make them run on Swiss movements without costing an arm and a leg.


I don't think the Citizen, Seiko, and Timex comparison is the most fair here, although I do see your point. Those particular brands are well-known for their own original designs. They've made some models that were obviously inspired by Rolex or other high-end brands, but nothing quite as blatant as Steinhart. For example, the Seiko SKX023 is obviously inspired by the Submariner, but looks different enough to where it has its own identity. Although Steinhart has many watch models, they seem to be pushing their homages first and foremost. 

I'm not against Steinhart, but their copycat brand identity annoying. But as you mentioned, they do bring solid watches to a reasonable price point. And I must admit, I have been tempted by the OVM as it's a modern reliable counterpart to scratch the itch for a Milsub.


----------



## litespud (Nov 15, 2018)

Fahoo Forays said:


> It would make more sense to join a watch enthusiast site if you wanted to learn from the people who know more about watches than you do. I am probably not one of those people, FWIW. Why register here at all if to praise watches whose claim to fame is looking exactly like a more expensive brand?
> 
> Anyhow... you don't have to worry about appeasing anyone. Enjoy that homage- I'm outa here.


Come on Man, I'm only having a bit of fun. I like watches, and I do come here to learn and, occasionally to mock a little. The Watch Tent is pretty big, and there's room in it for all types of watches, even those pesky Steinharts.
I like old cars, and even though old Muscle Cars aren't my thing, I'm always delighted to see one out on the road, because the guy or gal loving it and keeping it running is, at some level, my brother or sister. Steinharts or other homages may not be your cup of tea, but isn't it great that each one represents another person with an interest in mechanical watches, even if they're not _your_ choice of mechanical watch?


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

As in most things I think, do, say, buy, or wear: "What other people think of me is none of MY business!"


----------



## super_purple (Jul 11, 2021)

I started my collection 10 years ago with Steinharts because they looked like the watches I really wanted. Over time, I started to dislike them more and more due to the lack of originality, which I think is central to each brand. What does it say about the company if almost all it's products are heavily inspired (let's be honest - it's more than that) by other successful companies?

But they still bring good value for money at the end of the day. Clearly there is demand for their watches and you are fully entitled to your opinion of Steinhart.


----------



## SPC54 (Aug 10, 2021)

fluppyboy said:


> EVERYONE has copied Rolex in the past, present, and they will keep doing it in the future.


IMHO, the Rolex Datejust, especially with fluted bezel and jubilee bracelet, is one of the most copied watches in the world.


----------



## SPC54 (Aug 10, 2021)

Steinhart is OK. I remember seeing a coworker wearing one and asking about it as I had seen the ads but never knew anybody who owned one. He enjoyed it, seemed to be of OK quality (for the money), etc. I don’t have one on my collection but then again I don’t have a Vostok either which is an interesting brand from the Baltic’s.


----------



## Alex Thyl (Apr 24, 2008)

Watches as many things are a matter of taste.

You like a certain watch or brand, be happy with it, no matter what other people think or say.

If you look for originality, uniqueness and heritage in a watch, then look somewhere else.


----------



## debussychopin (Feb 16, 2018)

seikosamurai said:


> i asked my friend about the brand...
> 
> he called it a tribute or homage brand.
> 
> ...


I know this is an old post, and I liked your reply just to let you know I agree, where what you like and everyone should exhibit their freedom of personal preference ..
however not sure why you need to rant about it in a long-winded reply when all you said about your friend's response to Steinhart was "he called it a tribute or homage brand."
Maybe Im wrong here, but sounds like a matter-of-factly response from him. Not that I agree or anything, but those are the words that seem to me , why take it any other way than just face-value?
No one said they are nasty. Lot of hyperboles and if youre going to buy one with a readily available defensive mindset and a strawman argument already in mind if anyone looks at your watch, I think the issue may be with oneself, hey I have been there. 
Had a pair of boots long ago that I really liked, I wore to work and my coworker says out of the blue, "you like wearing those because it makes you look taller eh?" I was a bit perturbed and got a bit defensive. Like how dare he say that. 
Today in retrospect, I think about the examples like that and thought silly... hey maybe I did like them because really they did add a bit of height to me. OK cool yeah I wore them because they looked cool and they added an inch more to my height. lol
I see some of my watches, half of them are a homage to something else. I really didnt buy them because of that, but in some indirect way, I had to admit the homage they are doing is of a watch model that is actually very beautiful, so everyone 'homages' to it.


----------



## NorCalKid (May 14, 2020)

Reason I don't have one after owning 2. I guess for me a watch is about an "experience". When I go abroad I'll pick a watch and spend a month to 6 weeks traveling with it. Just kinda experiencing it and making it a part of my trip. I kinda felt like a fraud when wearing the Steinhart. Was a well made watch but wearing a SKX or something that doesn't pretend to be something it's not is much better for me. If someone was wanting a homage I'd recommend it, good quality. I liked the color on the steel bezel better than the ceramic one I had which the black was just kinda "off". Also there is a good resale market, I bought both new and was able to sell on ebay for break even on both (excluding the import duty I was charged on one of them). So I'd say there is no harm in trying one, easy to sell if it's not for you. 

The other kinda surprising thing. I was in a restaurant in Thailand and a guy sitting across from me recognized it and said " is that a Steinhart"? Which kinda shocked me. 

20170124_084028 by Norcalkid, on Flickr


----------



## NorCalKid (May 14, 2020)

Fahoo Forays said:


> I have my doubts about that. Steinhart's existence is pretty much based on looking as much like some Rolex or another.
> 
> If I ever own a watch worthy of a robber's attention, I'll avoid wearing its homages in dodgy areas, too, just in case...



I stopped wearing my Black Bay abroad after 2 dodgy counterfeit watch sellers in Thailand clocked it as "original" in less than a month. IMO they absolutely do know and in a country where it may represent a years wages to his motorbike taxi driving buddies...

With 1 in 10 dip*hit tourists wearing a fake Chinese made sub IMO they absolutely are looking.


----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)

i have a couple of Steinharts thanks to Gnomon. A marine chrono.....and a tire and rim combo. Not sure who they copied on the wheel. For me..... fun watches.


----------



## gr8adv (Jan 19, 2010)

... so this thread about Steinhart has been going on for 11 years...

🤦


----------



## Fahoo Forays (Feb 12, 2021)

NorCalKid said:


> I stopped wearing my Black Bay abroad after 2 dodgy counterfeit watch sellers in Thailand clocked it as "original" in less than a month. IMO they absolutely do know and in a country where it may represent a years wages to his motorbike taxi driving buddies...
> 
> With 1 in 10 dip*hit tourists wearing a fake Chinese made sub IMO they absolutely are looking.


One in ten wearing some homage...


----------



## NorCalKid (May 14, 2020)

Fahoo Forays said:


> One in ten wearing some homage...


No, they are counterfeit. Sellers will walk into bars with a bunch of Chinese Rolex clones trying to sell them same as fake sunglasses. You see tourists wearing fakes every day. There is everything from 700b/21usd quarts to 12-15k/500usd super copies. I have traveled all over SE Asia, IMO there is nowhere counterfeit watches are more prevalent. 

In my experience these criminals selling fakes are pros at spotting "original".


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

Fahoo Forays said:


> Tudor is owned by Rolex. Their watches are legit, not homages. And even there, there are enough design differences for it not to be slagged as an homage.


Tudor has been a poor mans Rolex in the beginning. Then ventured with their own designs and now back to mimicking Rolex again. 

I don’t consider it a big deal but it is what it is.


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Some folks are just wired to be angry.

We need to provide a safe space for them by accepting them for who they are.


----------



## Fahoo Forays (Feb 12, 2021)

usc1 said:


> Tudor has been a poor mans Rolex in the beginning. Then ventured with their own designs and now back to mimicking Rolex again.
> 
> I don’t consider it a big deal but it is what it is.


Tudors don't look enough like Rolexes to be homages anyhow. IMO an homage is something close to a crass copy. If there are enough differences for me to have bought the watch regardless of price, then I give the watchmaker credit for his design, and I do not call it an homage. It's its own thing.

See... people wanna use a term like "homage" when something "borrows" from a previous design, but that can't work because _everybody seems to have their own opinion about how close an homage can get before the brand loses respect for not having enough of its own design language_. That's the biggest hurdle to overcome. Today's watchmakers deserve credit for adding their own design elements to whatever was done waaay years ago, or we'd have nothing but homages.

The YouTube folks don't help out much.






This watch has absolutely zero to do with a rolex (no, I don't own an SB01). Somebody saw a steel bezel with numerals and lost their mind.

IMO, part of the whole "homage" thing is the price. They sell not just because they're dirt cheap compared to the watches they're imitating, but because they're cheap compared to a lot of respectable brands. Tudor costs enough that the motivation for owning one is wholly different than the motivation for owning, say, a Steinhart.


----------



## usc1 (Jun 25, 2007)

Fahoo Forays said:


> Tudors don't look enough like Rolexes to be homages anyhow. IMO an homage is something close to a crass copy. If there are enough differences for me to have bought the watch regardless of price, then I give the watchmaker credit for his design, and I do not call it an homage. It's its own thing.
> 
> See... people wanna use a term like "homage" when something "borrows" from a previous design, but that can't work because _everybody seems to have their own opinion about how close an homage can get before the brand loses respect for not having enough of its own design language_. That's the biggest hurdle to overcome. Today's watchmakers deserve credit for adding their own design elements to whatever was done waaay years ago, or we'd have nothing but homages.
> 
> ...


Well, when Tudor started they were using parts from Rolex minus the movements. The watches almost looked identical. They then started to add their own unique designs features like the snowflake hands. I feel like their with their "new" design releases they are pretty much reverting back to Rolex type looking watches. The Pro and the two tone is very Rolex. 

I do not mind as I think it feels the void left my Rolex. One cannot purchase a SS sport Rolex at retail anymore. Plus, Rolex is is constantly moving up on the price scale.

I have had a BB58, BB41 and GMT. All were great watches homage or not. 

Nice conversing with you.


----------



## YemaSuperman (9 mo ago)

It provides access to the design of the most iconic and famous luxiourious watch in the world. Those who have paid the high price can be frustrated. In general, hommage watches have low finishes, but it’s not the case here. It’s the same for Sam Martin watches. 
I don’t own hommage myself, but i think it’s a pretty watch, except for the straight lug. 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

usc1 said:


> Well, when Tudor started they were using parts from Rolex minus the movements. The watches almost looked identical. They then started to add their own unique designs features like the snowflake hands. I feel like their with their "new" design releases they are pretty much reverting back to Rolex type looking watches. The Pro and the two tone is very Rolex.
> 
> I do not mind as I think it feels the void left my Rolex. One cannot purchase a SS sport Rolex at retail anymore. Plus, Rolex is is constantly moving up on the price scale.
> 
> ...


+1..


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

usc1 said:


> Well, when Tudor started they were using parts from Rolex minus the movements. The watches almost looked identical. They then started to add their own unique designs features like the snowflake hands. I feel like their with their "new" design releases they are pretty much reverting back to Rolex type looking watches. The Pro and the two tone is very Rolex.
> 
> I do not mind as I think it feels the void left my Rolex. One cannot purchase a SS sport Rolex at retail anymore. Plus, Rolex is is constantly moving up on the price scale.
> 
> ...



True in the beginning Tudor used Rolex cases and crowns, ETA movements. Now they are using all their “own” materials. I think yes they are looking to fill the Rolex void both in supply and at the lower price range & id say visually they are going for the vintage Rolex look with the dials and no crown guards. I wasn’t a fan of the Tudor when they first reintroduced them here in the states a few years back but the current models are nicer imo. I’m sorely tempted by their Bronze 43mm. 


Back to the original question of why the hate. I think many confuse homage, copy and counterfeit. The knock offs one used to see sold in Hong Kong with $2 quartz movements were counterfeit obviously. Steinhart, again imo, has just taken it a step above those watches - they put their name on the dial and a reasonable movement in it but it’s a knock off not an homage. Obviously opinions differ on this but it’s my opinion and why I dislike Steinhart. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## at2011 (Jan 23, 2011)

Whether Steinhart is a knock off or not, it fills the void for those who refuse to spend their hard-earned money on a ridiculously overpriced watch. There's not a single precious metal in the movement of a Submariner or any Rolex watch, it rusts just like any other watch movement when submerged in water. Hence, overpriced. In any case, the Rolex Submariner design has become somewhat generic, and Rolex owners who see Steinhart in a negative light are most likely people who couldn't take the fact that they've lost the feeling of exclusivity of owning a watch with such design. Imagine working all those years and saving up to buy a Rolex only to find out there's a cheaper and equally performing alternative that looks the same. Then they develop hurt feelings which are cured only by bashing the alternative watch. It must suck to be this person. It's not just Steinhart that's become the alternative, there's Tag Heuer, San Martin, Pagani, modded Seikos, Chinese specials, etc. Life is short to feel hurt by other people's choices.


----------



## Joesbalt (12 mo ago)

I had a "Homage" looking squale... Bothered me for some reason so I sold it...
But if it doesn't bother you wear it!!!!!


Unless it's a fake Rolex, no issue


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

I’ll point out (probably a repeat) find me a 5517 that’s remotely affordable from Rolex.

can’t doit.


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

shibaman said:


> View attachment 16579385
> i have a couple of Steinharts thanks to Gnomon. A marine chrono.....and a tire and rim combo. Not sure who they copied on the wheel. For me..... fun watches.
> View attachment 16579384


I prefer the hands of the previous version (now on the chronograph), but you still have a very nice watch. Good buy (not good bye)....










Kevin


----------



## Superbowlsaints74 (Nov 22, 2018)

I bought a Steinhart ocean one vintage years ago. It's my least expensive watch but remains one of my absolute favorites. 

It's an homage to the Rolex 6200 which only an avid watch enthusiast would even recognize. So for 99.9% of everyone else it just looks like a dive watch....not a Rolex. I like that about this watch.


----------



## Drumguy (Jun 24, 2014)

I bought a Steinhart OVM because I like the way it looks. I have no interest in Rolex watches. As with all my watch purchases I buy what I like and give zero f#%ks about any one else's opinion.


----------



## Broten (Jul 5, 2015)

Drumguy said:


> I bought a Steinhart OVM because I like the way it looks. I have no interest in Rolex watches. As with all my watch purchases I buy what I like and give zero f#%ks about any one else's opinion.


Yeah, but you like the way it looks because subconsciously you've seen that design for as long as you've been alive and it's been a Rolex. So you do have interest in Rolex watches, because you purchased a replica of one. Without Rolex, there is no Steinhart.


----------



## Nimrod (Sep 23, 2006)

I have a few Rolex watches and wore most of them regularly in rotation - with most wrist time going to the 16610 (SS Sub) and a TT GMT Master II. They have, especially those two, gotten their fair share of battle scars - which they display with pride. Anymore, the Rolex watches sit in the safe and and I beat the beaters. I do enjoy the Casio Duro, Orient Pilot and, of course G-Shocks and or ABC watches.

To the point of the thread, I have two Steinharts, one looks like a Rolex Submariner and the other looks like a Rolex GMT but I like the style, like the look and really like the value. ETA movements, decent finishing and did I mention bang for the buck?

As life's priorities change, I suppose my tastes do not, so I go with what I like and do very much enjoy owning and wearing the two Steinharts that I have. I'm the only one who paid for them and figure that I'm the only one who needs to get satisfaction out of the experience. If/when that ceases - they may go on the block ... but not anytime soon.


----------



## Drumguy (Jun 24, 2014)

No, Broten you are wrong. The only Rolex that comes to mind that I could truly say I've seen as long as I've been alive would be the Submariner from watching James Bond movies. I didn't know it was a Rolex or called a Submariner until I joined this site. I do not like the Submariner, specifically the cyclops and Mercedes hands. That's what I think of when I think of Rolex. The OVM may be an homage watch but I have never seen the actual Rolex it is a "replica" of. I saw the OVM on here and that is why I liked it. You're entitled to your opinion but I stand by my original statement with a heavy emphasis on giving zero f#%ks about what other people think.


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

Broten said:


> Yeah, but you like the way it looks because subconsciously you've seen that design for as long as you've been alive and it's been a Rolex. So you do have interest in Rolex watches, because you purchased a replica of one. Without Rolex, there is no Steinhart.


Well That may or may not be true, but it's a generalisation that simply does not stack up. I'd never seen a sub before I bought my Steinhart Ocean One. The same with other styles, I see them on the Steinhart website and there is no subconscious garbage or long lost memories. I just like them. If they look like a Rolex or a boxer dog it is coincidence as far as I'm concerned and has no bearing on why I bought it. I think you are drawing an exceedingly long bow with the subconscious/repressed memories stuff.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05 (Sep 1, 2019)

To answer the OP’s original question, this is a hobby where showing off and exclusivity is the name of the game. It’s sad but true. I am into other things like collecting and restoring vintage razors etc and each community I’m involved in is full of encouragement and a feeling of well-being.

this is the game like it or lump it. Homage watches are going to be looked down on by some and praised by others.


----------



## Broten (Jul 5, 2015)

KOB. said:


> Well That may or may not be true, but it's a generalisation that simply does not stack up. I'd never seen a sub before I bought my Steinhart Ocean One. The same with other styles, I see them on the Steinhart website and there is no subconscious garbage or long lost memories. I just like them. If they look like a Rolex or a boxer dog it is coincidence as far as I'm concerned and has no bearing on why I bought it. I think you are drawing an exceedingly long bow with the subconscious/repressed memories stuff.


There is no way you can say you had never seen a Sub prior to purchasing your Steinhart. Rolex advertising is everywhere. You may not have known it was a Sub or Rolex, but that's where you, and Steinhart saw it first.


----------



## blondie (Jan 17, 2012)

seikosamurai said:


> some want to sink us$8k onto a watch and in reality, cry and rant if it takes it's first scratch... etc.
> 
> they have not realised the watch owned them the day they purchased it...


I have an 8K plus watch, two in fact, and my wife also has two. Funny thing is, my Rolex Submariner no date will scratch if you look at it. OTOH, my Prospex SLA019, that I paid $2700 (500 under list) has nary a scratch on the case. Whatever Seiko does with that Diashield technology is the real deal. I know I am still not talking about a 500 dollar timepiece, but Rolexes are scratch magnets.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

blondie said:


> I have an 8K plus watch, two in fact, and my wife also has two. Funny thing is, my Rolex Submariner no date will scratch if you look at it. OTOH, my Prospex SLA019, that I paid $2700 (500 under list) has nary a scratch on the case. Whatever Seiko does with that Diashield technology is the real deal. I know I am still not talking about a 500 dollar timepiece, but Rolexes are scratch magnets.


Ain't it so?! My (not so) dearly departed Submariner Ref.#14060 took a scratch to the bezel insert - $240.00 plus paying an authorized Rolex watchmaker to install it - NEVER again! And I'm careful with my watches; I've got 17 dive watches now and not a single one has an even vaguely significant scratch on any of the bezel inserts...


----------



## pancake81 (Jan 18, 2015)

Steinhart makes great watches, and you are getting a lot for your money. Other companies charge double or More what they do, with often less features. In regards to the snobbery, it’s non of my business what other people think of me.

i get that these watches are a great deal, and not that expensive in the watch world. Bit for many,$700-$1000 Canadian for a watch is a good chunk of money. So cheap to one, is not to another


----------



## dimkasta (Aug 14, 2015)

I'm just gonna leave that here. People can continue explaining how Steinharts look too much like Rolexes.


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

pancake81 said:


> Steinhart makes great watches, and you are getting a lot for your money. Other companies charge double or More what they do, with often less features. In regards to the snobbery, it’s non of my business what other people think of me.
> 
> i get that these watches are a great deal, and not that expensive in the watch world. Bit for many,$700-$1000 Canadian for a watch is a good chunk of money. So cheap to one, is not to another


Here's a hammer, you nailed it.


----------



## Skyjuice (Sep 7, 2018)

mykkus said:


> I’ll point out (probably a repeat) find me a 5517 that’s remotely affordable from Rolex.
> 
> can’t doit.


+1


----------



## blondie (Jan 17, 2012)

_You can’t even buy Rolexes anymore. It’s starting to get tiresome. Eventually I lose interest. _


----------



## PaddyChicago (Mar 8, 2019)

I don’t get it either. They make nice watches for the money.


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

PaddyChicago said:


> I don’t get it either. They make nice watches for the money.


They make nice watches period.
One’s choice of wrist wear does not give one the power of world domination.


----------



## gdan1926 (Oct 5, 2019)

[BOBO] said:


> I really like my Steinflake.
> But to be honest, if Tudor were to release a blue 39mm submariner with snowflake index, I'd probably go for that one instead.
> 
> I'm tolerant towards reproductions of watches that are no longer in production by the originator. I like the look, but I don't do vintage.
> View attachment 16051684


That is a great looking watch!


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

gdan1926 said:


> That is a great looking watch!


It is indeed.

I rarely wear it for some unknown reason, but I still like it and enjoy wearing it from time to time.


----------



## Jaco Frostorius (5 mo ago)

I like almost all their offerings, especially the originals.


----------



## gdan1926 (Oct 5, 2019)

Bottom line: haters gonna hate. The rest of us gonna enjoy our great value, well made watches.


----------



## Ofacertainage (Feb 4, 2016)

Riker said:


> seikosamurai & all lets be clear, this isn't a Steinhart only phenomenon & there certainly isn't any more angry with Steinhart comparitively with other brands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I appreciate that it’s 11 years since Riker posted the above but - having come across his comments purely by accident - his summation is probably one of the most thoughtful views I’ve read on the subject of Steinhart v homage watches.

It’s a topic that’s been done to death, I know, but it was refreshing to see it put into perspective so well. A great read, thank you!


----------



## SOGDIVER (Feb 8, 2019)

It's probably time for a tool watch twist on this thread. I have vintage Rolex Submariners. As a retired Army officer,
I travel and usually wear one of my Rolex watches, or in dicey areas, switch out to an Explorer dialed 39 -which in itself is an uncommon watch resembling a Rolex rarer 5513 reference.. it looks exactly like a Rolex but is a Swiss ETA 2824 movement that looks and works as a "target" in Bombay or Mexico.
As for the military loyalty to Rolex, people with no knowledge of horological history may not be aware that Hans Wildorf of Rolex replaced British RAF pilot's watches seized by the ****s in POW camps. Builds brand loyalty


----------



## Greg5149 (Feb 18, 2018)

Some people are too stupid to understand the value the brand brings and are only concerned with the name not being associated with watches costing thousands of dollars...
G


----------



## K42 (Jun 22, 2009)

Reading only the thread title:

Are there angry people who wear Steinhart?
Are there angry people working at Steinhart?
Are there people angry at the brand Steinhart?
Is Steinhart angry?
All of the above?
Of course I won’t read the thread 😂


----------



## Fahoo Forays (Feb 12, 2021)

Value again. Watches as an investment- what'll they think of next?


----------



## andrewmac (Oct 18, 2012)

I've only had 1 Steinhart, a 39mm ocean adventure. Tremendous value. Keeps excellent time within COSC. Great fit finish. 

My watch trading buddy tried it on few weeks ago and didn't want to give it back. I told him to keep it. Now I'm looking for another!


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

andrewmac said:


> I've only had 1 Steinhart, a 39mm ocean adventure. Tremendous value. Keeps excellent time within COSC. Great fit finish.
> 
> My watch trading buddy tried it on few weeks ago and didn't want to give it back. I told him to keep it. Now I'm looking for another!


Another buddy, great.

I'll be your buddy. Oh and BTW make your next watch a 42mm Ocean One Batman, thanks....


----------



## SOGDIVER (Feb 8, 2019)

Steinhart has managed to build Swiss ETA 28 series caliber watches that are well made, reasonably priced,
and resemble another Swiss brand vintage references as homage automatics.Theirs is an honest effort
and I for one-purchased ANOTHER{ 5513 Submariner} 39 Explorer. What is not to like?
Brer Rabbit he say "Please don thro me in de brier patch...."


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)

SOGDIVER said:


> What is not to like?


Well, it would be nice if they could come up w/ a nice adjustable clasp on their bracelets.. 😕


----------

